# A few cold ones on the ice while fishing rules?



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

DecoySlayer said:


> I have never understood why one would want to waste limited fishing time, drinking, or limited drinking time, fishing. There is far too little time for either, SO, do either one, one at a time, to the best of your ability. Maximize the effort by concentrating on one, or the other.


The same rules apply as if you were in a car. Alcoholics are going to drink no matter where or what they are doing. I have fished on Saginaw Bay for 25+ years and have been checked quite a few times. I have never seen them question anyone about drinking, even when it was clearly obvious some of the people they were checking had been drinking. They just wanted to see fishing licenses and your fish.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

i would pay attention to signs if fishing in or out of a state park / county park - even launching. depending on the day - if it says no alcohol in day use lots, beach, etc. - I am sure they can be jerks about it.......i tend to keep it outta sight if consuming - plastic bottles for the hard stuff - never any glass, and even use a traveling coffee mug to keep things kosher......


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Drinking while ice fishing helps to dull the sound logic of how stupid ice fishing really is. I mean, the water isn't frozen for at least 9 of the 12 months of the year, right? Bluegills can be caught by a blind man with no arms off the marina dock from March until November. Add 4" of ice and now everyone wants to fill a 5 gallon bucket with them while throwing a 2x10 across open water at the shoreline. 

I might not catch a fish, but if nothing else I'll catch a buzz. 

Responsibly....of course. 

Did I mention I like to ice fish?


----------



## woodsman5858 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I think the original question was of the legal matter. It is legal to drink on the ice, as long as your not driving. If you have beer on your quad or sled then it will be officer discretion to tell you to get off the vehicle or give you a ticket. Same as if you were on a trail. It is illegal to be drunk and disorderly, and that again will be officer discretion to define disorderly. And as mentioned before littering and public urination is illegal as well. 
IMHO dropping cigarette butts on the ice and in your hole IS littering.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Multi tasking


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

DecoySlayer said:


> I have never understood why one would want to waste limited fishing time, drinking, or limited drinking time, fishing. There is far too little time for either, SO, do either one, one at a time, to the best of your ability. Maximize the effort by concentrating on one, or the other.


Like a wise man once said, "dont half azz two things, whole azz one thing"-Ron Swanson


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

DecoySlayer said:


> I have never understood why one would want to waste limited fishing time, drinking, or limited drinking time, fishing. There is far too little time for either, SO, do either one, one at a time, to the best of your ability. Maximize the effort by concentrating on one, or the other.


You only jig with one hand. Beer is why the Lord gave you two.

Seriously though, I seldom drink beers on the ice, as you mentioned, I am too busy maximizing time on the ice. *I have been known to carry a small flask of good bourbon or brandy in my top left jacket pocket however.

I wish I had a picture of that shanty we built back in about 95 or so. Buddy had a body shop and we bought a totalled Little Debbie high cube delivery truck from him. Turned the box into a huge high-end shanty complete with a bar and a TV. Even tapped a few pony kegs on the mighty Gun Lake. Lots of ice euchre. Had another friend repaint with a Budweiser Ice Team theme. Damn thing was so heavy that after a few years it ended up at our cabin as a wood shed. It took two quads or 8 guys to move the damn thing.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Now we know what pocket to search when we find ya lol


----------



## jim222lansing (Jan 28, 2011)

WAIT.......ITS illegl to pee on the ice?
O M G--- I'm a criminal.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

You and 91.6% of the rest of the deplorables lol myself included


----------



## KEV.MI (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for all of the responses. So I think the general answer here is, do at your own risk. Don't litter or piss on the ice. Be a responsible sportsman. (Not an azzhat) And take home with you what you take on the ice. Have fun everyone, be safe and tight lines!!


----------

